# brp card



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi we are travelling to india a week after our flr visa app. Do we need to wait for brp card to arrive? thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, as they will take back your current BRP when you submit your application.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, BRP is delivered by secure courier and you are _not_ given a tracking number, so there is no way to know when it will arrive nor can you pay extra to have them speed up delivery.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Westcoastcanadiangirl..... He doesnt have a brp card. Never has done. This will be his first. Do you know how long it takes to arrive? Visa app is 12th feb and we fly to india for a month on 19th feb. Does he need it to re enter the country?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, he needs it to re-enter the country and you are cutting it pretty close.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

the website says 7-10 day. Does anybody know if thats working days? am thinking to change visa app to 5th feb


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's difficult to say how long it will take as DX Secure, the courier company contracted to deliver the cards is notoriously _bad_ about delivering.

Both times I've had BRP deliveries (November 2012 and October 2014), I've had "We tried to deliver but nobody was home.  Please pay us £6 to schedule a named timeframe & day delivery otherwise contact us and we'll try to deliver on X day" letters... the dates of the letters were within days of my appointment, so clearly the production of the cards is quick and it makes me wonder if DX Secure even bothered to try to deliver and just sent the letters because they couldn't be bothered to look for parking near my home.

Funny about that (those letters) - I lived in Pimlico, London, less than 1 mile from Big Ben in 2012 and now West Kensington, between Hammersmith and Kensington Palace and stayed in every day for a week after my PEO appointment waiting for the card to come and never had anyone ring the buzzer to my flat, so there's no excuse for the delay as it's not like we lived somewhere remote. Needless to say, I paid the extortionate "named day delivery" fee (they missed the delivery window both times).

Anyway, stepping back to the issue at hand... your husband _will_ need the card in order to be able to return to the UK, as it's the only proof that he has that he has a valid visa (there is no vignette placed in the visa holder's passport).

Hopefully you'll have better luck with the courier than I did.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank u! just checked visa app's not much left for next week... not sure what to do


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you have someone see it to you in India if it doesn't arrive in time? Via a commercial courier, of course.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Nyclon i just realised his spouse visa doesnt run out until april..... So will his flr visa not be issued start date after april? so he should be ok entering back in on his spouse visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Only if you don't apply until after you return from India. If you apply before you leave he will need the BRP to re-enter the country.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's difficult to say how long it will take as DX Secure, the courier company contracted to deliver the cards is notoriously _bad_ about delivering.
> 
> Both times I've had BRP deliveries (November 2012 and October 2014), I've had "We tried to deliver but nobody was home. Please pay us £6 to schedule a named timeframe & day delivery otherwise contact us and we'll try to deliver on X day" letters... the dates of the letters were within days of my appointment, so clearly the production of the cards is quick and it makes me wonder if DX Secure even bothered to try to deliver and just sent the letters because they couldn't be bothered to look for parking near my home.
> 
> ...


WCCGirl, reading your experience, felt I must report our experience.

27th Nov (Friday )Premium apt
30th Nov. Moved House (200miles from original) arrived later evening.
2nd Dec (am) BRP delivered to new address.

We were amazed at the speed having literally just unloaded Furniture and getting organised when the door bell rang......DX delivery.
It was all the more amazing given the ECO was aware of our home move at the time of appointment. We were flabbergasted at the speed of processing.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

i dont understand it. Whats the reason he would need his new brp to enter when his spouse visa would still be valid? 

spouse expires: 17th apri
Flr visa app: 12th feb 
India: 19th feb to 20th march


Definitely have to wait for brp?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Because that's not how it works. If his visa application is successful his new visa will start on the day it's approved. Once he has a new visa the previous visa is no longer valid. 

You either wait for the BRP or don't apply until you return.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

how frustrating.... If somebody posts it to us in india and it gets lost how would he enter back in? theres no earlier appointments either!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Then you have to apply for a temporary BRP from India which allows you 1 entry and you apply for a replacement when you return. Why don't you wait until you return to apply?


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

we are in india for one month from 19th feb to 20th march.

The way i worked out his visa dates for being able to apply was between 4th feb to 20th march in line with his spouse expiry date....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't understand where you get that window. His via doesn't expire until 17 April. He can apply from 28 days before his 30 month anniversary of living in the UK up until his visa expires.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

flr application date

visa valid from: 17.07.13
visa valid until: 17.04.16
arrived in UK: 02.09.13

** 30 months (2.5 years) from 02.09.13 is 02. 03. 16

can apply between 28 days before 30 month anniversary of entering UK (02.03.16) and visa expiry date (17.04.16) but have to apply 28 days before visa expiry date.

** 02.03.16 minus 28 days =

we can apply anytime between = 04.02.16 - 20.03.16


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ahidges said:


> but have to apply 28 days before visa expiry date.


No. You can apply right up to the visa expiry date (even up to 28 days after, but you lose your right of appeal if refused).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Where are you getting this information? You don't have to apply 28 days before expiry. You can apply from 28 days before the 30 month anniversary UP UNTIL expiration. The EARLIEST you can apply is 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. You DO NOT have to apply 28 days before your visa expires.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Nyclon i honestly cant rememeber where i got that info from  

i managed to get a cancellation for 5th feb. 

Feeling bit worried its bit early.

Could somebody please confirm that if visa expires 17th april, 5th feb is ok to apply?

thanks


----------

